# Excel DFDS code



## Murano

Tried a search and can't find it so..

This weeks DFDS code for cheap ferries from the Excel show is CS12..

Enjoy


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Thanks for the code. Unfortunately Ive book on the tunnel about 30 minutes ago (search MHFs first), the code would have saved me £50

Hohum

 :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## rikfos

thanks for the info. I have booked one way. Motorhome under 8 mtrs
£24 in April 16th


----------



## UncleNorm

I found the code CS12 on another forum. :roll: Our Coral has just been booked for a 5th September out, 3rd October home, crossing for just _*£48!! *_ 8m length and 3m high. I can't believe it!! 8O  That's the cheapest we've ever done to Dunkirk.  Many thanks to the OP. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Booked one way to Dunkirk in April £24

One way in Sept £34

Never book returns, like to keep options open for earlier or later return

Thanks Murano  

Aldra


----------



## Stanner

Are they only offering a discount to Dunkerque, anything on the new route to Calais?


----------



## Murano

Stanner

Haven't tried it on the website, but the flyer includes Calais.

Dave


----------



## Stanner

Ta....

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sideways86

*deal*

just got £78.00 return in July for 8.6 mtr tag axle camper with code, saving £30.00 +

Good offer


----------



## blondel

Thanks for the code. It does include Dover - Calais. Just booked and autumn trip for £48 return for motorhome up to 8m. Had booked a spring trip with the NEC October code. NOw waiting for new van to arrive next month!
Pat


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Are the fares still flexible dates/times as they have done at the previous show offers?


----------



## lifestyle

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Are the fares still flexible dates/times as they have done at the previous show offers?


You can change the dates at any time with no amendment fee.
Must book before the 19th Feb

Les


----------



## Stanner

Just booked >2.4m high <8m long for £48 return. 8O

Many Thanks.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Just booked a trip in September using this code £49 they charge £1 for Visa Debit Card. It is a little tricky to get the offer as I found you needed to enter through the old Norfolkline route DFDS You also need to avoid the Bank holiday weeks as they are extra £10. 
I phoned them concerning amending times/dates and it is free to amend up to 30th June.


----------



## teemyob

*code*

If you pay by PayPal, you don't get charged the extra £1

TM


----------



## Stanner

Just a thought but could some kind soul please post up the actual Terms & Conditions for the offer?

It would be helpful to know what we've bought into. :wink:


----------



## teemyob

Murano said:


> Tried a search and can't find it so..
> 
> This weeks DFDS code for cheap ferries from the Excel show is CS12..
> 
> Enjoy


What a great post from 1200822

Seems a lot have taken advantage of the offer. Helps make MHF a great Forum.

The code, valid for Dunkirk or Calais allowed a Motorhome up-to 10m to travel on a return for £48. Same trip now the code has expired is £106.

Thanks.

TM


----------



## lucy2

I have just tried the CS12 code and it still works ( its 5am mon)

*but dont forget to use uppercase or it wont work CS12*
booked one way last night for late june dover/calais up to 8mtr over 2.4mtr high £ 24 one way used paypal to save £1 card fee what a bargain


----------



## alphadee

I've used it... fantastic price - thanks very much! I booked a single for 4th March yesterday, then decided we better have the return, so phoned to amend it. The lady booked me another single back on 20th June... she confirmed there are no amendment fees (up until 30th June).

Very pleased!


----------



## teemyob

*Easter*

Wish I had booked for Easter as it now shows £68 for those dates  With limited sailing times.

Dover-Calais is £168

TM


----------



## mollmagee

*Re: Easter*



teemyob said:


> Wish I had booked for Easter as it now shows £68 for those dates  With limited sailing times.
> 
> Dover-Calais is £168
> 
> TM


10 30 am today quoted £48 dover to calais return in aug.i messed about for an hour(dont know why) then tried again.now same dates £103. wot a dipstick.motto:" he who hesitates"  :roll:


----------



## mollmagee

*Re: Easter*



mollmagee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had booked for Easter as it now shows £68 for those dates  With limited sailing times.
> 
> Dover-Calais is £168
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> 10 30 am today quoted £48 dover to calais return in aug.i messed about for an hour(dont know why) then tried again.now same dates £103. wot a dipstick.motto:" he who hesitates"  :roll:
Click to expand...

tried again after deleting cookies etc. at 3.30pm and finally got booked for £58+£1.out early aug.to calais return mid sept. to dover.thanks to supplier of code :roll:


----------



## lucy2

*Re: Easter*



mollmagee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had booked for Easter as it now shows £68 for those dates  With limited sailing times.
> 
> Dover-Calais is £168
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> 10 30 am today quoted £48 dover to calais return in aug.i messed about for an hour(dont know why) then tried again.now same dates £103. wot a dipstick.motto:" he who hesitates"  :roll:
Click to expand...

CS12 still works go to www.norfolkline.com & use CS12 in upper case


----------



## teemyob

*code*

Ends at midnight I understand.

ONLY 30 mins left as I think it ends midnight Central Europe time.

TM


----------



## lucy2

*Re: code*



teemyob said:


> Ends at midnight I understand.
> 
> ONLY 30 mins left as I think it ends midnight Central Europe time.
> 
> TM


 Just checked and CS12 has now finished gone back up to £ 34 to £54dep on time of day. Back to P&O everybody or Tunnel or wait for next major indoor show!!!!!!

regards

chris


----------



## teemyob

*Re: code*



lucy2 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ends at midnight I understand.
> 
> ONLY 30 mins left as I think it ends midnight Central Europe time.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked and CS12 has now finished gone back up to £ 34 to £54dep on time of day. Back to P&O everybody or Tunnel or wait for next major indoor show!!!!!!
> 
> regards
> 
> chris
Click to expand...

EXPIRED

The crossing that was £48 with the code, is now £146.


----------

